
How Silicon Valley Came to Be a Land of ‘Bros’ - dominotw
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/02/05/technology/silicon-valley-brotopia-emily-chang.html
======
rectang
An inspiring article.

"The same people who want to change the world — who are exploring the limits
of outer space and building floating ocean communities and building self-
driving cars — can do this."

Even in an ocean of hostility and indifference, it is possible to make
progress in your immediate community.

